# Homepage Baukasten



## cokotech (26. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich wusste nicht so recht, wo ich die Frage am besten hin tue.
Ihr kennt sicher seiten wie repage usw. sprich wo man sich Webseiten recht einfach anlegen und gestalten kann.
So eine Software möglichst als Freeware suche ich, sprich etwas, was
auf einem Webserver läuft und womit sich die Leute eine einfache HP anlegen können (Dj's eines Webradio's).
Klar könnte ich jetzt jeden bitten sich einen WYSIWYG Editor zu besorgen, aber wer wird damit zurecht kommen?

Hoffe es hat jemand eine Idee!

Gruß Sven!


----------



## Laubie (27. Okt. 2009)

Hmm...
ich hab in letzter Zeit gute Erfahrungen mit dem "Websitbaker" gemacht (glaube www.websitebaker.org)

Einmal aufgespielt kann dein Kunde anschließend alles selber einstellen.
Narrensicher ;-)

Grüße
Laubie


----------

